# passive subwoofer



## thecheaptechguy (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a passive subwoofer and would like to replace it with an active subwoofer. Can I replace the passive with an active subwoofer even if the receiver is setup with a passive subwoofer. 

Thanks


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I would assume your sub is acting like a HP for the speakers. If you bypass the sub your speakers will be seeing full range and this could cause damage. If you left your current setup and just added an active sub you should be ok.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What receiver and sub do you have?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you have a home theater in a box, often the sub channel is intended to be driven from the "main" box. However, many active subs have speaker level inputs that sense the sub signal from the higher voltage speaker lines. In this case you could wire that from the sub out directly and bypass the internal crossover on the active subwoofer.

But Mike is right, knowing exactly what system you have would help.


----------



## thecheaptechguy (Feb 16, 2011)

I have an Onkyo AVX-280 home theater in a box that I got from Walmart online. I know that it is not the greatest, but atleast it is better than the speakers from my flatscreen TV. Thanks for the help.


----------

